# icd-9 code - I could use some help



## HAPPYCODER (May 4, 2009)

I could use some help with locating a dx code for ruptured plantaris muscle of the leg.


----------



## mwarmke (May 4, 2009)

Am wondering if 729.72 might work for you.  marsha


----------



## mwarmke (May 4, 2009)

am wondering if 729.72 might work or otherwise the sprain codes may work as well.  Not sure of injury.  Hope this helps   Marsha


----------



## HAPPYCODER (May 4, 2009)

Thanks...I will look into that code.


----------



## scicchitanoa (May 4, 2009)

Ruptured plantaris tendon, foot would code to 845.19 - Foot sprain


----------



## astephens (May 4, 2009)

if nontraumatic check 728.83


----------



## saravaaki (May 5, 2009)

*icd 9 code help*

you can use 728.83 if the rupture is not becoz of trauma.


----------

